# Do Anyone Need A T-Shirt Broker?



## TSHIRTbroker (Jun 1, 2005)

I guess my user name should speak for itself. However, I am looking to assist anyone who have questions about purchasing t-shirts in bulk quantity.


----------



## fatdoug (May 15, 2005)

How many shirts qualifies as bulk?


----------



## TSHIRTbroker (Jun 1, 2005)

5,000 t-shirts and up. Hope this have answered your question.


----------

